
Ladder of Algebraic Structures - JWKennington
https://jwkennington.com/blog/algebra-ladder/
======
JWKennington
I first encountered a diagram of algebraic structures at the end of
Jeevanjee's second chapter, "Vector Spaces", which elegantly summarizes the
high-level differences in structure between sets, vector spaces, and inner
product spaces.

I've attempted to augment this map along two dimensions: a structure dimension
that aims to measure the number of attributes an algebraic object has, and a
specificity dimension that measures the number of constraints placed on each
attribute.

This is aimed primarily at mathematical physics, and is intended as a quick
reference -- it's obviously incomplete and isn't a substitute for Hungerford,
Lang, or [insert favorite algebra book].

I hope you find it as helpful as I did in making it!

